# Nymphaea Zenkeri



## Bryeman (Aug 24, 2009)

I have a Nymphaea Zenkeri bulb in my 75g (CO2 injected, 200w light, daily ferts) that has started sprouting for about the last 2-3 weeks. I have 4 or 5 leaves so far, but they are all staying close to the subsrate and I see no signs of anything wanting to grow "up". This seems contrary to a lot of people's experience so far. Is there a period of low growth to this specie before it "takes off"? Everything else in this tank is growing fairly well/steady. My pH is 6.6, Kh is 3, and I dose traces, P, K, N, Mg, and Ca.

Any advice/thoughts welcome!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Don't worry. It will reach for the sky. Most people trim the back to keep them low. It's just getting it's growing legs!


----------



## Bryeman (Aug 24, 2009)

Tex Gal said:


> Don't worry. It will reach for the sky. Most people trim the back to keep them low. It's just getting it's growing legs!


Thanks Tex Gal! I was hoping you'd reply because I know you have the same thing in your tank from a prior post (or a specie close).


----------



## Darksome (Feb 15, 2009)

I have a _Nymphaea_ plant...and just like Tex Gal said, it will grow...you might even wish it stay low once it starts reaching the surface...as in my case. They look a lot better when in a tight little bush.


----------



## Bryeman (Aug 24, 2009)

I figured that was the case, but wanted to make sure with this particular specie, which I've never had before. The compact bushy growth looks great anyway. All of my plants will be moved to my new 125g Saturday morning, so hopefully that doesn't set anything back too much!


----------

